# Australian Federal Police Clearance



## Wild Beast Of Borneo (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I've sent in my AFP Clearance Form together with $43 to AFP by mail and received by AFP on Monday (15th March 2010). My Commonwealth Bank Cheque was cleared on Tuesday (16th March 2010), meaning that the checks are under way.

So, my question is... How long before they complete the check and the certificate is mailed to me?

And also, since this is my last hurdle (supposedly, since my Medical Check Up and Malaysian Police Checks were done and submitted on 8th February 2010), how long would it be before my Visa is Granted ?

I am a Visa 175 (CSL). 

Thanks and Sorry. It's just that I am EXTREMELY anxious (since Oct 2009, when I submitted my Visa Application).


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi:

AFP PCC takes about 2 weeks (or 1 week sometimes). I did it inside AU so mailing time was not a factor (maybe it is for Malaysia).

As for when you get your visa, if I knew that I could start a business charging for that information, but since I'm guessing like most people by Oct 2012.



Wild Beast Of Borneo said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've sent in my AFP Clearance Form together with $43 to AFP by mail and received by AFP on Monday (15th March 2010). My Commonwealth Bank Cheque was cleared on Tuesday (16th March 2010), meaning that the checks are under way.
> 
> ...


----------

